# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  معرفی گروه تلگرام php

## asma69

سلام..خسته نباشین...
میتونید لینک گروه تلگرام برای php و کلا پرسش و پاسخ در رابطه با زبان php معرفی کنید؟؟
ممنون...

----------


## milyooner

گروه php programmers

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ

گروه سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ

کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان

https://telegram.me/nullscript
کانال سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/searchoptimization

داستان های آموزنده(مدیریتی)

https://telegram.me/infostory

توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------


## habibvafapour

گروه html css javascript
https://telegram.me/joinchat/BzQJoT1T7PlPGOY6L8c-MQ

----------


## amin_sltny

گروه php  وطراحی وب: https://telegram.me/joinchat/DhxIHT83grNw25PauQL2rw

----------


## parseha

php و فریمورک های php

https://telegram.me/ayaChannel

----------


## mohammad@yahoo

https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEIla6WHI9q6AYtozw
گروه پرسش و پاسخ پی اچ پی

----------


## helali026

کانال و گروه برنامه نویسی در زمینه 
طراحی وب- سی شارپ - سی پلاس پلاس - php - asp - java- bootrap- ساخت بازی های گرافیکی - seo- sql server- اکسل و پاور و هزاران آموزش دیگیر

https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAD_rZzy4BMYdtWUsMg

hatman join shin

----------


## helali026

کانال و گروه برنامه نویسی در زمینه 
طراحی وب- سی شارپ - سی پلاس پلاس - php - asp - java- bootrap- ساخت بازی های گرافیکی - seo- sql server- اکسل و پاور و هزاران آموزش دیگیر

https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAD_rZzy4BMYdtWUsMg

hatman join shin

----------


## unixman

*🌐جامعه برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان وب🌐

*
آموزش ها 🔹 گفتگوها 🔹سوالات 🔹حل خطاهای موجود درکد
  🔻رعایت احترام در گفتگو و پرسش سوالات
  🔻سوالات و گفتگو مربوط به برنامه نویسی وب
👍به دوستان اطلاع دهید .
✅لینک گروه : 


https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEP6OBxMfDTR9o_VAQ

----------


## majidghafoorzade

گروه طراحان وب و گرافیک ایران در تلگرام

https://t.me/joinchat/BhhZM0Qo_kCt-OHUKNxvLA

----------


## ghasemweb

*سوپر گروه cakephp و php* 

سوپر گروه cakephp 
-پاسخگویی به سوالات در مورد cakephp
-پیشنهاد انجام پروژه و همکاری در پروژه ها
-محیطی کاملا دوستانه و تخصصی در مورد cakephp


آدرس گروه:
https://t.me/joinchat/BQDybEQbR8BmmPJG6LKjuw

----------


## majidghafoorzade

گروه تلگرام برنامه نويسان PHP و MySQL

https://t.me/joinchat/BhhZM0Qo_kCt-OHUKNxvLA

----------


## سحر کمالی

سلام
در صورتی که نیاز به انجام پروژه های گرافیکی از قبیل طراحی 
...سایت واپلیکیشن وui/ux ، لوگو، پوستر، کارت ویزیت 
دارید می تونید پروژه مد نظرتون را درسایت
http://dopro.ir


ثبت کنید تا طراحان زیادی از سراسر کشوربراتون طرح بزنن و شما از بین اونها، طرحی که رضایت بیشتری دارید را انتخاب کنید


لینک ثبت پروژه:
http://dopro.ir/project/create/step1


آشنایی بیشتر با سرویس جمع سپاری دوپرو :
http://dopro.ir/about 


لیست طراحان:
http://dopro.ir/designer

----------


## mansour9633

گروه بهینه سازی موتورهای جستجو(seo)
بحث و گفتگو درباره سئو 
سوالات مربوط به سئو 
مطالب درباره سئو 
درخواست انجام سئو هر گونه مطالب نامرتبط = حذف از گروه لینک گروه
https://t.me/joinchat/BhJ3RxHm5bAjWUmR-G9UBA

----------


## majidghafoorzade

:قلب:  گروه تلگرام دریافت و ایجاد پروژه برنامه نویسی 
استخدام برنامه نویس و طراح وب
خرید و فروش هاست ، دامین و محصولات مرتبط با وب
تبلیغ و ایجاد آگهی خدمات وب و برنامه نویسی


https://t.me/joinchat/BhhZM0Qo_kCt-OHUKNxvLA

----------


## mortezaaa

شبکه اجتماعی کسب وکار
 Kasbokar.biz
@Kasbokarbiz

----------


## saghi1243

@easyprogrammming آموزش ها پروژه محور php لاراول. Js

----------


## kianit

گروه تلگرامی php مشهد 
https://t.me/joinchat/BlYEGT9D614i8VhQW-N7SA


گروه انجمن جاوا اسکریپت ایران https://escommunity.ir
https://t.me/joinchat/FfvXeUQU_fiPDX2yRlnD4w

----------


## unixman

*جامعه برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان وب

*
آموزش ها  گفتگوها سوالات حل خطاهای موجود درکد
  رعایت احترام در گفتگو و پرسش سوالات
  سوالات و گفتگو مربوط به برنامه نویسی وب
به دوستان اطلاع دهید .
✅لینک گروه : 


https://t.me/joinchat/DunyH0P6OBxTV3v0dfcSmQ 

*لینک بروز رسانی شد.*

----------


## unixman

*������جامعه برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان وب������

*
آموزش ها ������ گفتگوها ������سوالات ������حل خطاهای موجود درکد
  ������رعایت احترام در گفتگو و پرسش سوالات
  ������سوالات و گفتگو مربوط به برنامه نویسی وب
������به دوستان اطلاع دهید .
✅لینک گروه : 



https://t.me/joinchat/DunyH0P6OBxTV3v0dfcSmQ

*لینک بروز رسانی شد.*

----------


## 7bayan

سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز
یک گروه تلگرامی که پر از متخصص در زمینه برنامه نویس وب هستند رو می تونید توی آدرس 
https://t.me/joinchat/EkA8JgrUeGZcx3f3iYodHA
پیدا کنید.

----------


## majidghafoorzade

گروه تلگرام برنامه نویسان php
https://t.me/joinchat/BhhZM0Qo_kCt-OHUKNxvLA

----------

